# Minky and Kato two ragdolls need new home



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Minky is a 10 year old, female, seal bicoloured Ragdoll and Kato is a 9 year old, male, blue bi-coloured Ragdoll. Both are neutered, their vaccinations are up to date and their owner tells us they are generally healthy. They are both happy to be groomed and we are told by their owner that their coats are in good condition and are matt free.

Minky and Kato are looking for a new home, because there are now two children, under two years old, in their home. Although Minky is not worried by this, Kato has become very unsettled and is timid around the toddler, choosing to hide away for much of the time now. For his happiness Kato's owner feels it is better to find him a child free home. He and Minky have always been companions, so their owner does not want to split them up, hence they are both seeking a new home.

Both Minky and Kato are friendly, affectionate Ragdolls. Minky is the more out going and confident, while Kato is more shy and likes a fuss on his terms. They are both indoor Ragdolls.

Minky and Kato must be rehomed together. They need a quiet, pet free, child free home (or no chance of any). Like all Ragdoll cats they both thrive on companionship and so we are looking for a home where they will receive lots of attention and time. Indoor home only.

If you feel you can offer Minky and Kato the home they need and a life long commitment, please complete our online adoption application indicating your interest in them at http://ukrcc.co.uk/question.php

Minky









Kato









www.ukrcc.co.uk


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww bless how cute,


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

whay a shame,im sure they would all get used to each other


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hope they both find a nice home, they are beautiful, good luck in your search.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

aww thats a shame.. stunning cats too..hope they find a 5 star home..


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I so hope they find a forever loving home.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Home found


----------

